# كتب في التخطيط الحضري



## urban & regional (8 مايو 2006)

تفضلو بزيارة هذة الوصلة 
http://books.google.com/books?q=urban+planning+books&oi=print&sa=X&oi=print&ct=title

اتمنى ايضا كتابة مراجع في التخطيط الحضرى والاقليمي


----------



## arch_sohaib (9 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Arch_M (9 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك ونتمنى المزيد قريبا


----------



## معمارية طموحة (9 مايو 2006)

روووووووووووووعة وين كنت من زمان هذا هو عز الطلب لي الان 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

وبانتظار المزيد والواضح من اسمك تخصصك تخطيط حضري ؟!
بس في اي سنة حتى تساعد كل من يحتاجك

وشكرا


----------



## redmax (9 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخى على الجهود من اجل توصيل العلم لاخوانك شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الراجية رضا الله (10 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed aseer (10 مايو 2006)

مشكوووووور اخى العزيز على هذا الموضوع الرائع ، و الرابط الاكثر من رائع


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (12 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 

يارب
يارب
يارب


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (18 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سعيد بالبيد (25 نوفمبر 2006)

التخطيط الحضري من الامور التى يجب ان نولي لها الاهتمام الامثل في عصرنا الحاضر


----------



## إمبراطور المهندسين (25 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً على هذه المشاركة الجميلة


----------



## urban & regional (26 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا ،،لكم 

والعفوووووووو


----------



## Basel (26 نوفمبر 2006)

Ookookookookookook


----------



## سعيد بالبيد (26 نوفمبر 2006)

اخواني المهندسين العرب شاروكنا في فتح باب النقاش حول هذا الموضوع


----------



## م.الغفاري (26 نوفمبر 2006)

سلمت يمينك


----------



## zoubir (28 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور و لكن لو كان هذه الكتب باللغة العربية أو الفرنسية لكي أتمكن من الإستفادة منها لأن تكويني باللغة الفرنسية و أتلقى صعوبة من اللغة الإنجليزية


----------



## scarface6us (28 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zoubir (31 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## احسان سجادى (5 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور جداااااااااااااا


----------



## زينة عبد الله (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Arch Halema (17 فبراير 2009)

ابحث عن تحميل مجاني لكتب التخطيط الحضري


----------



## أهل الحديث (8 مارس 2009)

Arch Halema قال:


> ابحث عن تحميل مجاني لكتب التخطيط الحضري



راجع الفهرس التالى :
فهرس مكتبة الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية Architecture & Civil Eng eBook Index


----------



## علي محمدي (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## عبدالله لصور (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور

يعطيك العافية


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك


----------



## arch-life (24 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم ​


----------



## قمــــري (3 نوفمبر 2013)

اريد كتب باللغة العربية


----------



## mafathy (11 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكووور


----------

